# Silly Gadgets



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Lets hear of those silly gadgets or calls you have bought over the years and did they work or not..................Rich


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Just bought the Butt Out2. Hopefully I can give it a try this weekend!


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

i bought one of those buttout tools and it actually worked then i lost it.
a guy that we hunt with showed up to gun week one year with a battery powered game call from a garage sale and it was hilarious he was told if he takes it to the woods we will smash it. he still gets razed about that one


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

A few years back I seen Primos had out fake deer droppings  
And who can forget the kruncher :eyeroll:


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

anyone remember the t-r 7 fish call? my mother fell for that one.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

My wifes uncle forgot to bring his flashlight to deer camp one year. We stopped by the gas station after scouting one day and he wanted to buy a flashlight. The only thing they had in stock was one that had like a pistol grip on it and you squeeze the grip multiple times and it winds something inside and creates its own power. No batteris. We get to the drop off point on opening morning and every one split up to head into thier stands and I swear I could hear him winding that stupid flashlight up 100 yards away. Its amazing how far the slightest sounds travel in the quite of a dark woods. We still get a laugh about that stupid light every year at camp!! As far as I know, he still carries that flashlight in his truck for emergencies!


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

A few years ago I tried the Thunderball Knock system. You attach a half-dome metal ball to your string and the arrow knock has a concave metal disk. The magnatized metal ball attached well together, but every time you drew the arrow, the knock / arrow rotated and the vanes turned so they were not in line with the rest. That was a neat concept, but bad design.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

One year for Christmas my son-in-law gave me air arrows. The front of the arrow had a tire valve stem and you pumped it up to 130psi. Also had an air pump with them. Then you screw in a push trigger and the broadhead to that. Broadhead hits the animal pushes the trigger and it hits the tire stem releasing the air. Suppose to put an air pocket in the blood stream for a stroke. However, all the deer I've killed did not have the time for a heart attack and they are bleeding outwards anyway so a small air pocket would be insignificant. I did kill 1 button buck with it. I guess they were legal, they were not explosive. I bent one another time so that was a $25. shot.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

About 20 years ago I bought a Lohman hand held rattling call. Sounded TERRIBLE, never even attepted trying using it in the woods..............Rich


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

RichsFishin said:


> About 20 years ago I bought a Lohman hand held rattling call. Sounded TERRIBLE, never even attepted trying using it in the woods..............Rich


My dad bought one of those about 15 years ago or longer . When I was 15 and into my second year of deer hunting with a bow , I rattled in a big 9pt right to me . As I sat on the ground with my crossbow and shot it at 15yds. I wish they still made them to buy a couple . I have rattled in numerous deer with the lohman rattle box .


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

A younger cousin of mine gave me one of those "cough surpressors" that you can find at gander/cabelas/bps, etc. Never took it into the woods. It did muffle the sound of your cough, but all it was was a plastic tube with cotton balls stuffed inside.

I bought a dove call when I first started hunting....never called in any dove... 

Was at a waterfowl banquet one year when one of our buddies won an interesting contraption. It was a spring loaded, plastic grappling claw on the end of a string. The package said that it was to be used to pick up items that you may drop while in your treestand. Lower the claw down, allow the spring loaded claw to close shut on the object, and pull it back up to you. Needless to say, the plastic and spring were cheap as can be, and the thing just plain did not work. I don't think it left the building in one piece that night


----------

